# The app home screen is now bright white... Love it? Hate it? VOTE!



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

What do you think of the recent color change?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

More battery waste


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

More battery waste


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

For what ever reason too, the refresh button now has a huge delay.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> For what ever reason too, the refresh button now has a huge delay.


I'm sure that cuts down on all the server request


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

iPhone has had the white screen for a while now


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> For what ever reason too, the refresh button now has a huge delay.


I noticed that also sometimes 5 seconds in between refreshing


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It really needs a night mode for the maps. I have mine sitting in a phone holder and it destroys my night vision unless I dim my screen way down while driving.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> More battery waste


If your phone has an LCD screen white uses less energy than black. Samsung users won benefit.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

You need a third option: Didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

night mode, please!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Got the crud, and finally did a 2-hr block yesterday, first in a few weeks. Got 2 updates in a row, the latest being the white background screen. Had to fill out a survey after my block yesterday, about bugs and problems with the app, telling me I was on a beta version. I presume the white background is the beta version. I did complain about the refresh button latency, a got an almost immediate email response.


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

It's terrible for almoed/oled phones.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

4 hr block on Fresh. 60 mile trip got down to 39% WTF...thats with hardly tapping for blocks along the way. 

Samsung S7 and no other app on too.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Worst part of the update is how slow the refresh button is working. Can't catch any blocks because of the slow down


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex app has been a battery hog. Have to run in low power mode constantly.


----------

